# Faux Rock Project: paint questions.



## floydkahue (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm building my *first* aquarium, & as with most things artistic, I'm enthusiastically jumping in with both feet. For my *first* fish tank I've created my *first* plastic mold...I made a plaster mold & poured Quik-cast into it: TAP Quik-Cast • Polyurethane Casting Resin System: TAP Plastics

Right now I'm removing the wax from the Quik-Cast (see pic), & am looking forward to painting it, but...*What kind of paint do I use?*

*Other questions:*
Recommend a good *airbrush* paint?
Recommend a good clearcoat sealer/finish?
How much darker (%) would you say the rock is going to look once submerged?

Thanks guys


----------



## AtRandom (Sep 11, 2010)

I would guess that acrylic paints would be safe...but that I cannot verify. I just know that they appear water proof when they dry, but they can also peel very easily...good question, sorry I don't know more! You may be able to use an acrylic and then coat that with an aquarium safe clear coat epoxy or polyurethane. That could probably be answered by someone at the hardware store better though. Good luck, and nice background!!!


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

I used latex interior house paint for mine. Just have to make sure there is no ethylene glycol in it.


----------

